# Exercise over 60



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

What exrcise can a man do to reduce the bay window area? Right below your belly button. Does any one exercise routinely?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just do stretching and loosening up exercises, most while in the shower. The rest is hard manual labor everyday this time of year. Never had a weight problem. I am 5'3" and 126 lbs today. My problem is eating and drinking enough to keep up my strength and stay hydrated. This past week I have cleared a 50'x 60' area of all the sod. The sidewalks and gravel driveway were there from an old house years ago but the rest needed dug down 4" to put in new gravel. Installed a new water line, dug up old sewer line and layed the new one, all by hand. Pushed out the foundation for the footing,using BIL cat, built the forms, poured footings and stem walls. I have the treated rim board and center support wall up for the TGI floor beams. Tommorow will install them and glue and nail down the plywood flooring. Then on to walls....James


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

EEGADS. The heat here makes me stop at about ten in the morning. You sure dont need to exercise.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Working is the best exercise, but you have to acclimate to the hot weather. Extend your work day an extra 5-10 minutes a day until you get to lunch time. Then, it's every retiree's God given right to enjoy a siesta.

My cousin swears by yoga, but I think James has it right. Simple stretching helps keep you loosened up. Just touching your toes every morning is a good start...without bending the knees please.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Touch the floor!!!!!!! And without bending your knees!!!!! Like that is gong to happen. I have a bad hip, polio and an injury 35 years ago. I can touch my knees>>>>>> I have a bad shoulder, 2 back surgeries and this half working hand. I walk a lot too. Walking keeps me limbered up....James


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Walking in the cool of early morning, stretching to keep your muscles and ligments stretched and protected from 'pulling' will help keep your body in balance. To lose the gut requires eating less calories. Start by reducing the portion size and don't stuff your gut so that it can shrink.


----------



## Zephaniah (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm 55 so take it for what its worth. I still weight lift from my 30's. I am 6 ft and 250 at 12% bf. I have found it is very hard to maintain this at my age. One cannot spot reduce. period. As we age we lose metabolism. We need to cut back on calories. walking for 1/2/ to 1 hour and watch what you eat. try some exercise. Make it a lifestyle. Never forget it took years to put it there, it may take years to remove it. That takes will power. But, YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Getting up every morning is enough exercise for me.
I get plenty more jumping to conclusions and running off at the mouth.


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

If you want to get the most dramatic results start a weight lifting routine. If you haven't been to the gym in a while just start slow and lift light. You could plod all day on a treadmill and not change much. You will lose weight but with weight training you will do it faster and have a more dramatic change in the way you look. The more muscle you have the more calories you burn throughout the day. My wife and I are in the mid fifties and we have been working out all of our lives since our teens. We go to the gym at least 5 days a week and do a split body building routine which means you do different body parts every day. We also eat mostly organic and my wife is a vegetarian.


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry, I just read your other post about all your health problems.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

It could be hormones, especially dht and estradiol. As men get older, especially over 60, dht and estradiol often get higher. 

Do you gave an enlarged prostate? If so, dht and estradiol may possibly be the culprits. There are medications and herbs/supplements you can take to reduce dht and estradiol. Lowering them should help to reduce lower stomach weight.

I have lost quite a bit of weight and my stomach is shrinking faster than I expected. I believe it is from all the supplements I take to try to control bph. I'm getting blood labs done this week to see how effective they have been at lowering dht and estradiol.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a lot of women have that roll as well as men. most of my friends do. i just do a few stretching exercises and have no trouble touching the floor without bending. other than that i dont exercise. i guess i get all i need taking care of this place and working out in the country. 128-30 is what i feel best at. ~Georgia.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

The best exercise is pushing back from the table. Or stop doing 12oz curls.

Physical therapist could help you with practical light impact exercises, after you asked your doc.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Cut calories and low impact cardio.

Swimming works for a lot of folks....


----------

